# Mikuni Carburetor question



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi;
I have a Mikuni carb on a 5hp Kawasaki engine that requires a new gasket on the intake manifold side, the carburetor face has a small hole in it and I'm wondering if the gasket can cover this hole or should it be left open?
Thanks.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

What is engine model numbers? Need to look the IPL.


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

AVB;
The engine is a Kawasaki 5hp FA210.
The carburater is discontinued.
This is an old Sears ipl http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/00055572-00003.png

I believe this is the repair kit Genuine Kawasaki Carburetor Rebuild Kit 99969 0770A Fits 5HP FA210 FG200 | eBay


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

You left off the 4 character Alpha-nurmber that is the spec number for FA210D. There only about 30 different specs for the engine series. but as now it appears that there is no need for the vent port.

I also use a different vendor than SearsPartsDirect and they maybe still be able to get carburetor from Kawasaki just depends on the spec number.


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

The carb itself is fine, I made new gaskets but I don't know what that little hole is or if it can be covered over with the gasket.
It's on the engine side and close to the air screw.
I'm just trying to find out what the purpose for that hole is and if I can cover it with a new gasket.
I tried contacting Mikuni twice but not getting a response.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

That why I needing that spec number so I look-up the correct gasket and take look at it. That port may not even be used with your current set-up. I even work some 2 cycle that the impulse port are not even but are still there because carburetor are used on multiple applications.

As contacting the carburetor manufacture is most likely you will not respond as they usually only deal with the OEMs and not the end user.

If you prefer to look-up the gasket yourself you will need the complete engine number. The following site has most the Kawasaki engine IPLs except for those that are JD spec.

Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

The spec is 315592A
Class F
FA210D-DS03
207cc
5.2HP


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

John Deere Kawasaki Engine. Not even able to pull up the IPL so JD Parts would need to look-up that one manually. 

Sorry can't be of further help on this.


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

No problem, I have the carb back together so if it doesn't perform well I can always re do it.
Thanks for your help.


----------

